# Is it too late?



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Hey all I have a working line Labrador who is coming up for 2, I was just wondering if it's too late to start him on some retrieving training...

All I do at the minute with him is walk him over to the field let him off his lead and use a tennis ball launcher, but I would like to be able to hide his toy up and then for him to go and retrieve it.

Only problem is that I'm totally baffled about how to start...
Also does a neutered dog compared to an intact dog have worse retrieving?

Sorry if that last question doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

A good book to get might be The pet Gundog, Lez Graham, has been doing articles based on the book, all about training and owning a gundog as a pet in dogs monthly. The book is £12.99 plus P&P so not wildly expensive.
Gundog Trainer Wiltshire | The Pet Gundog 01672 513275 if you want to order by phone.


----------



## Statler (Jan 3, 2011)

slakey said:


> Hey all I have a working line Labrador who is coming up for 2, I was just wondering if it's too late to start him on some retrieving training...
> 
> Only problem is that I'm totally baffled about how to start...
> Also does a neutered dog compared to an intact dog have worse retrieving?
> ...


no its never too late to get your dog doing what its bred for regardless of whatever standard yo get to. google some gundog training forums so u can have a good nosey

and yer last question is no unless dogs in your part of the world pick things up with their gentlemans area:lol::lol:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I'm now looking around and have found a Gundog Training Course which will cost £158


----------



## dbtips (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, its never too late for an older dog to learn some new tricks but its quite a challenge since motor and sensor development are already established. Having a younger one might better since you can attach your commands easily until the dog has its mental and motor development max out.


----------

